# Seasickness Poll



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Only when hung over, then I just call it Burleying :lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ya Kraley

I just keep my thoughts on fishing and do not under any circumstances stare at one fixed point for a long period of time. Ginger beer before and during the day, a bag of lollies, snakes or something similar. If this fails I guess I will be sick. Been lucky up until now 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep - I get it bad...in fact not just SEA sickness but travel sickness in general. Can't eat on a flight, tuna trips spent calling murph etc.
BUT I'm fine if I'm driving, or in my yak in regular, straight swell. Any sort of crossed-up wave action, as often caused by strong tidal flow, or heavy rebound, and I'm history.
The best cure, it is said, is to sit in the shade of an old brick church. I concur.
Incidentally, my Father-in-Law routinely regales me with the story of the time he won a hard-boiled egg eating competition on a crossing from the UK to Aus during the 50's. Seems the sight of him gleefully chomping through something over a dozen eggs during the most abysmal weather was enough to make everyone else on board sick. I need a ginger beer just to hear the story.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Been so sick that i couldnt move at all, let alone throw up... these experiences havent been from a yak tho ( Dads Quintrex 540 Spirit ).

If i go out through the heads into open water anywhere 1 travelcalm seems to do me justice minimum half hour before launch.

I could imagine some nausea caused from salt yakin, im sure its worth it


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I've felt the sensation that I'm still on the water for a few hours after some of my long days out on the old FG canoe. Haven't had the yak out in any major swell yet, just 45 knot winds.

A guy I work with gets major sick. He has even got it when snorkling :shock:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, sometimes I get seasick. I've noticed that it's about the same frequency for me whether I'm in a stink boat or a kayak. When I think of it, ginger beer (ginger mixer mixed with soda water) and/or crystalized ginger before and during a yak trip keeps it away.

I'm fortunate in that normally once I throw up I'm OK for the rest of the trip. The biggest problem I have when it hits is leaning over the side far enough to see that all the 'berley' goes into the water & not onto me & the yak.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The fog once closed me in....and I guess it was my first experience of vertigo or claustraphobia like symptoms. Refocussed on my yak just beneath me and all was good with the world again. That's mental....especially as I'm used to skiing in fog. Wave action rarely gets me :roll:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I have never heard of this ginger beer thing before....does it really work? Seems enough of you know about it to either make it real or a well spread old wives tale. Will the Bundaberg Ginger Beer work from the servo?

JT


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've never actually puked but I've been close once on a boat, once on the yak, both times in fairly big seas. I find Kwells work perfectly to stop any sea sickness.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I have had some queasiness in small boats before, especially with the rebound effect from cliffs etc. I now take 2 travacalms (the multi ingredient ones) before each outing and have had no trouble at all. They do give you a bit of a dry mouth. JT, they make another formulation of travacalm containing only ginger, my (Chinese) chemist says that Chinese people swear by them. I like Chinese ginger with shallots and lobster myself. I'd reckon that servo Bundaberg GB would be as good as any other, on the other hand I wouldn't recommend Stones Green Ginger Wine (for anything...).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave(sbd), I see from your sig that you've had a trip without going for a swim. Congratulations


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

I have to admit that I have never felt the sensation of sea sickness, and I have been out in some awful weather in pretty small boats. (Been pretty lucky in the kayak so far). My siblings suffer pretty bad from it, and I would always laugh at their misfortune. Until I met my wife. She is the worst I have ever seen and boy does it affect her. I actually feel sorry for all you who do suffer from it now after seeing her torment. It must be awful.

Yakabe.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

SBD...I must correct you on one aspect of the Stones Ginger Wine. Mix it 50%/50% with whisky and put it in the microwave for 20 seconds. Excellent on a cold winters night. Pity the wife won't let me near the whisky anymore as she claims that it makes me snore :?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Heres a tip - always eat peppermint flavoured muesli bars before you go out - that way if you do happen to have a chunder, at least you will be left with a refreshing mint flavour in your mouth 8)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fortunately, I've never been seasick. Even paddling at night or in the fog has little effect on me. I think I am actually more comfortable on a kayak than I am on a boat. In my personal experience, there is less perceived motion on a kayak than on a boat. On a kayak, you also have fewer of the other sensory inputs that lead to seasickness (engine exhaust, enclosed spaces, other people puking). 
I'm convinced that seasickness is as much a psycholgical problem as it is physiological. I really enjoy being out on the water and feeling the wave action. Maintaining a positive mental attitude can help immensely. Some people go out on the water expecting to get seasick. So it is no surprise when they do get sick.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I seem to get slightly queasy if i sit still or stare at the knot i'm trying to tie when the ocean is a bit rock and roll but if I get paddling then i'm fine. Contrary to DGax I never used to get seasick on stinkboats and only experienced it properly when I started yakking.

Getting on the booze the night before though is a sure-fire way for me to get a dose of sea-sickness.

Also I love being rocked to sleep to night in bed by the feeling that you can get after spending a long day on the water. This is not to be confused however with the spinning feeling you get after a couple too many after a long day on the water :wink: .


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont get sea sick but then again i dont get sick that much from anything.
Ive got a cold now.....blocked nose and a head acke.
The wife and are son are not doing go at all they have full blowen flu.
And have had it for about 10days.
This is the first time ive had any kind of illness in about 3 years and as for throwing up i dont even remeber the last time i did.
I guess im just lucky like that


----------



## nuff5000 (Sep 12, 2006)

Whenever I've been on a ship i get sick as adog. On smaller boats never


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't get pukey, but for 8hrs out in 1.5-2m swell in the yak, I had the sensation of the room swaying for 6-7 hrs later. Never ha dthis form a boat. I reckon being closer to water mucks the fluid in my inner ears up more tha being able to stand and walk a bit on a boat!! Seasick no, but looked pretty funning sitting at the bar swaying from side to side a couple of times... only the yak does this! 8)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't get sick all the time, but have had some shocking days on the water in stinkboats. Has been a couple of times when I thought the worst thing was I wasn't going to die any time soon.

Yet to see what I am like on a yak in open water, but suspect it will be a good time to invest in Travacalm shares.

Rob.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Matt
I'm just the opposite; I get much more of that phantom movement from boats than from a kayak. It doesn't cause me any distress, but it sure is noticeable after I've been out for a couple of days. When I get home after fishing that rocking feeling will put me to sleep the second my head hits the pillow. Its just like sleeping on a boat


----------



## rolysea (Sep 19, 2006)

Gday,

I had my first trip out to Bluefish pt in Sydney last Sunday with a bunch of other yakkers. Always some decent chop and bump out there. I sold my boat recently in part due to my seasickness regularity. If I was on the boat on Sunday in those conditions I would have been berleying for sure. I felt a little queasy on the Yak but nothing too bad. I found putting parts of your legs/ feet in the water helps to alleviate the symptoms.Just watch out for the larger nibblers that may take an interest in those toes!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Roly, good to meet you on Sunday. Look forward to catching up again


----------

